# Hitch mounted rack for Jeep Wrangler?



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, looking for guidance on finding a hitch mounted bike rack for a Jeep Wrangler that I can open the rear gate with. I have a 2011 Wrangler Unlimited with a 32" spare mounted on the rear gate. With my current rack, a 10+ year old Saris, I cannot open the rear gate as the spare tire won't clear it. I even tried a 12" hitch extension and still doesn't quite work. Anyone know of a rack that will work? I need 2 trays max and prefer something that holds the bike('16 Trek Fuel EX8) by the wheels only. Also ok if it tilted down or out of the way somehow in order to get the gate open. I've looked a bunch online but haven't come across anything ideal yet.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Try here: Car & Biker - Mtbr.com


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

iSi Advanced 4x4 Bicycle Carrier and Bike Rack Systems

I'm buying one asap... they are "on Holiday" til end of January.
great reviews, folds to the ground to allow for access to rear vehicle, elevated for better departure angles if vehicle is off roading/water crossing, away from heat of exhaust.


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I use this spare mounted one on my Wrangler, it mounts to the frame only though.
Yakima SpareRide 2 Bike Rack - Spare Tire Mount - Folding Arms Yakima Spare Tire Bike Racks Y02599

BUT I did notice this one, spare mounted, frame and wheel mounts for 2 bikes. You wouldn't have to hassle with the folding down kind.
Saris Freedom 2 Bike Rack - Platform Style - Spare Tire Mount Saris Spare Tire Bike Racks SA999TB


----------



## Jake21 (Nov 25, 2006)

Kuat sherpa 2.0. Killer rack. I have one on my TJ. I'm a dealer. I'm bias. PM me for a deal.

Jake


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I have a 2012 JKUR, 33" spare. I use an extension and a 1up rack. Tire clears it with the rack lowered.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

OP, read the reviews on the 1up racks. Outstanding products.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> I have a 2012 JKUR, 33" spare. I use an extension and a 1up rack. Tire clears it with the rack lowered.


My first thought on reading the OP was whether or not a 1up would fit.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Finch Platte said:


> OP, read the reviews on the 1up racks. Outstanding products.


I luuuuv mine!


----------



## OldGringo (Oct 2, 2015)

Another +1 for the 1Up racks. Bulletproof & secure on rough roads, easy on/off, easy load/unload and American Made. Should clear your spare no problem (may need extension). As others said, read the reviews on MTBR and elsewhere. Here's a link with some pics on Jeep w/ external mounted spare.

https://www.1upusa.com/photos.html


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

Lots of great suggestions. Thanks! My google-fu was weak on this subject. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Shiftredline (Sep 4, 2012)

Saris spare tire rack


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I use the 1UPUSA rack too, and have owned the T2, Cycles Ops Pro, Kuat NV, and the original Sportworks T2. I use the hitch extender and it tightens too, so there is no sway. I have a 35" spare and it clears. To open the tailgate, I have to put the rack into its lowest position.

Caveat- I use the TeraFlex spare tire carrier. It keeps the tire low. Some carriers keep it higher. I have maybe a half inch of clearance. If I switched to 37s, I'd have to use another carrier.




The 1Up is overall the best rack out there. The classic T2 is great (if no fat bikes) and the NV is nice too.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

1up here too on my TJ, works fine.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Like the other 2 pictured in this thread, I'm using a hitch extension on the rack on my TJ. Allows the Thule T2 to fold up and clear the 33" tailgate mounted spare.


----------



## AllRacer (Jan 10, 2017)

I was also looking for a rear bike holder and seriously concerned with the reliability of the foldable version. I was wondering if there are any bike racks that mount to the spare tire carrier?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Reliability of the foldable version? What are you talking about? That is what practically all of us use nowadays, for ease of use, solid characteristics, and reliability.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

AllRacer said:


> I was also looking for a rear bike holder and seriously concerned with the reliability of the foldable version. I was wondering if there are any bike racks that mount to the spare tire carrier?


Any bike rack that holds your bike by touching the frame is a bad idea. Do you hate your bike?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Speaking of the 1UPUSA rack, I just upgrade my base plate with the 2 baseplate (I had the 1.25" built up to 2") and it came with the newer lovable version. That is what I wanted- to lock it and make it tougher for thieves who steal the rack itself. I also have a cable lock that needs a grinder to cut but at least this will make them move on to the next vehicle. Of course, now I have an older baseplate paperweight.


----------



## AllRacer (Jan 10, 2017)

Silentfoe said:


> Any bike rack that holds your bike by touching the frame is a bad idea. Do you hate your bike?


 No I didn't mean that. I just thought if there is any alternative to the hitch mount (except for the roof mount racks). I am new to it so my newbie questions may look dumb) like this https://www.carid.com/thule/thule-apex-hitch-bike-rack-62598794.html


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

No, there really isn't. The couple out there are janky contraptions...fine if you have an inexpensive bike. 

The hitch mount is the most reliable and easy way to transport a bike. The roof is okay but I do not like clamping carbon forks to that little area and I have driven into the garage by mistake a couple of times...never did drive thru a drive-thru, thankfully. Plus, it is a pain if you have a tall vehicle.


----------



## vtsteevo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey JK/JKU owners, how long of an extension did you guys get to clear the tire? Thanks


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

vtsteevo said:


> Hey JK/JKU owners, how long of an extension did you guys get to clear the tire? Thanks


I use one of these:

https://www.etrailer.com/Accessories-and-Parts/Kuat/HL20B.html

My JKU has larger 37" tires and an aftermarket bumper, so what works for me may not be optimal for you. This one can be used for either 7" or 10" extension and will also either raise or lower the rack by 2". It's pretty versatile. I went with it over other options because it came with a threaded anti-rattle pin, which I was also able to add a lock to.
















When folded the rack (Thule T2) is almost right up against the tire. By using it in the drop configuration I am able to open the tailgate when the rack is folded down and there is no bike on it. With a bike on I can open it most of the way. It worked out perfectly for me.


----------

